# Splitting HDMI signal



## Old Audiophile (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have question in regards to splitting the HDMI signal. Right now I am connecting both my Directv HR24-500 and my Onkyo DV-BD507 video directly to my Sharp LC60LE920UN 60" TV and audio via Toslink to my Marantz SR6004 receiver. I know I am not getting Dolby True HD and DTS-HD from the receiver and this is what I would like to correct. I still want to connect the video directly to the TV, so my question is: Can I use something like an Atlona AT-HD-V12 or a Gefen 1:2 splitter to send the video signal via HDMI to the TV and the audio signal via HDMI to the receiver? or is there a better way to do this? Thanking you in advance, Bill.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Why wouldn't you just run everything through the Marantz? :scratch:

Regardless, this can be done a bit cheaper with Monoprice splitters.


----------



## Old Audiophile (Apr 4, 2011)

The reason is that I want a pure signal at the TV and not send the signal thru any other electronics. I appreciate the info, I will check out those splitters, thanks...Bill.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

That's the beauty with a digital signal Bill, it will work or it won't - it will not be degraded.


----------

